# Do you poop at school



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I do. When I have to go, I have to go. The relief is worth it and I dont have to use my own personal toilet paper and water


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd rather die than poop in school. **** that noise.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

umh, when I was 7 I peed in my pants because the bathroom was dark (and big, and super scary) and I wasn't tall enough to hit the light switch


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

:haha this question


now that i think about it. I don't....... 6 years of high school. took a **** exactly 1 time. in college the batrooms have more privacy. only use the one on the top floor which nobody else uses


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not in school. This was something I never did. I guess I had pretty good bowel control in those days. I don't remember ever actually needing to. But it would not have been good if I had. It alway just seemed really weird to poop in public. I don't care how normal it's supposed to be. It's not normal to poop sitting 3 feet away from someone else.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I didn't. I waited until I got home if I needed to go. School toilets were dirty.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

all the time. I don't have much of a choice with IBS.



Harbinger1 said:


> :haha this question
> 
> now that i think about it. I don't....... 6 years of high school. took a **** exactly 1 time. in college the batrooms have more privacy. only use the one on the top floor which nobody else uses


this guy knows what's up.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I did. I'm out of school now.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

there was two cubicles and a urinal about ten feet wide to serve about 500 guys at my school

and even at that noone ever seemed to use the toilet

#healthy


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hell no. It's ****ing disgusting. How hard is it just to wait a few hours and get home...


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol Rarely in high school. I live at college now so I sorta have to. lol


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Nope I would skip class if and go home if I had to. I even did that in Hugh school. My parents and we're somehow okay with me doing that...but they always been aware of my bathroom phobia


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Every one who said they don't are full of **** 

Ha ha ha ha 
Literally 
Ha ha ha ha


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

when you have nervous poops, you poop anywhere you can. they strike randomly. it is hell. school is hell. life is hell. i hear hell is kind of ok tho


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> when you have nervous poops, you poop anywhere you can. they strike randomly. it is hell. school is hell. life is hell. i hear hell is kind of ok tho


The hell from "Little Nicky" is super awesome.


----------



## Sl0th (Oct 8, 2015)

I avoid using the toilets in school like the plague. I peed through the gap in the seat once, only realizing it when I pulled my trousers up and the back was soaked with urine. That day was the day when there was no toilet paper and no soap in the bathroom, so I had to stay as far away from everyone as possible.


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

Not in school anymore, but I did answer yes. Only when absolutely necessary. I used to avoid using the bathrooms at school as much as possible. I hated when people can hear me, then you have to walk out and obviously they KNOW what you were doing. Awkward.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> when you have nervous poops, *you poop anywhere you can*. they strike randomly. it is hell. school is hell. life is hell. i hear hell is kind of ok tho


i...i'll ask you in private


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the tendency to clog the toilet, so I do my best to poop at work and school as much as I can.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd never use a public toilet. Not even if my life depended on it.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

When I was in school I never pooped there for the most part. Elementary was different as each classroom had its own restroom, so I went once in a while. In middle school I only went into the restroom once, because I had to change clothes after we had a play day. Some kids poured water over the dividers so I got all wet.  Never went to the bathroom again in middle school. High school I avoided them for the most part, except for one class I had. It was at the end of the day, the teacher was really nice, and the restroom in that building was really nice and rarely had anyone using it. So if I had to poop bad I would go then.

In college I went more often and would try to find the restrooms that tended to be empty.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Uhh .. umm,


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I did not poop at school but I do poop at work. I prefer pooping in the morning before work but sometimes that doesn't work out. At work we have single user bathrooms, so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only in a dire situation. I've done it maybe 3x throughout my schooling.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, cause when you've been constipated for 2 months before it's a life changing experience and you realize every poop is precious


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Kids were really mean in my school. The last time I pooped in school, some kid got wet paper towels and threw them in the stall that I was in. If only I had half the balls then as I do now, his head would have been in that same toilet.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

I don't remember ever taking a poop at school though maybe I did once or twice in primary...


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

when u gotta go, u gotta go


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

you have to if you if live on campus. I pooped 5 minutes before my midterm, and it helped tremendously.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Being at long time sufferer of IBS, all the time. I've pretty much grown accustom to using public restrooms, I have adopted all kind of life tips in using them as efficiently and cleanly as possible.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Because I don't go to school. Hah.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread reminds me of Finch from American Pie


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm like a dog. I'll poop anywhere really and drag my butt on your carpet.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Circa 5PM today, I took a big dump at my college right before I went to my evening class.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Never at school, but I did it at work once. When you gotta go, you gotta go. 

I was prepared for any kind of invasion though! Thankfully for the well being of this hypothetical invader, I was not disturbed.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL!

Not if I could help it. I think I only pooped twice in the school restrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harbinger1 said:


> :haha this question
> 
> now that i think about it. I don't....... 6 years of high school. took a **** exactly 1 time. in college the batrooms have more privacy. only use the one on the top floor which nobody else uses


Well, I messed it up!

I NEVER pooped at school - NEVER! Knowing that kidz would just let loose all over everything. I couldn't imagine what I could have gotten - tropical diseases for the LOSS!

I only said yes because I poop in the restrooms at work, and they are probably just as bad.

I use potty protection papers over the seat - EVERY TIME. If it is not available, I put toilet tissue around the edges. I try not to make a lot of noise - many men could not care and let loose - but I go. Toilet tissue in the bowl will muffle the tinkle and splash.


----------



## nightwolf5 (Oct 5, 2015)

I voted yes, but only did it a few times in times when I really *had* too, not something I felt comfortable doing at school. Toilet stalls were not always very clean either.


----------

